

Colonizing the Internet - lenkendall
https://medium.com/how-to-use-the-internet/8c548a28ad4e

======
evv
These internet-governments already exist, but we hardly think about them as
governments because they are built upon our national governments.

Companies like Apple, Google, Microsoft, and Amazon all count. I am looking at
the following corollaries here:

    
    
      - Has physical dependencies (devices)
      - Has citizens & well-defined relationship (users & tos)
      - Has economy (app & e-commerce stores)
      - Has communication (has APIs)
      - Has higher-level information (surveillance & analytics of users)

------
malandrew
I'm wondering if there already is a directory of open source plugins and
projects that allow someone to quickly take any existing project (Rails,
Django, WordPress, Joomla, Drupal) and publish it on Tor with a .onion
address.

